
Dominic Cummings, the Nostradamus of north London, has done it again - samizdis
https://www.ft.com/content/6aa50a68-a186-11ea-94c2-0526869b56b0
======
samizdis
Non-paywalled version:

[https://www-ft-com.ezproxy.babson.edu/content/6aa50a68-a186-...](https://www-
ft-com.ezproxy.babson.edu/content/6aa50a68-a186-11ea-94c2-0526869b56b0)

